# Homepage erstellen



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies
ich wollte mir selber eine schöne Homepage erstellen, mit einem Forum.

Sollte im Starcraft Style sein, und eine Ranglist für Member/Kontaktmöglichkeiten Accounterstellung usw. für Mitglieder sein, weil es ne homepage für einen Clan werden sollte. Weiterhin sollte auf der Startseite oben ein Banner Platz finden.

Nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich so eine Hompepage erstelle, und wo ich sie kostenlos hosten kann, also brauche ich hilfe.


----------



## Wahooka (24. September 2010)

Das is ja putzig ^^

Am besten wäre ein Knopf, wenn du drückst haste direkt ne Community mit 7 Millionen aktiven Usern? Aber mal der Reihe nach:

1. Homepage: Hoste dir einen BLOG -> http://www.blog.de/
2. Forum: Lass dir ein Forum hosten -> http://www.board-4you.de/
3. Suche bei google einen Starcraft Style -> http://www.google.de

Das wars schon, aber bitte vergiss nicht alles über eine kostenlose .de.vu Domain laufen zu lassen -> http://www.nic.de.vu/

Und das aller wichtigste: Wenn du alles hast: Poste den Link!


----------



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

Wahooka schrieb:


> Das is ja putzig ^^
> 
> Am besten wäre ein Knopf, wenn du drückst haste direkt ne Community mit 7 Millionen aktiven Usern? Aber mal der Reihe nach:
> 
> ...



jajaja putzig^^

Die Homepage soll ja nur für einen starcraft2-clan sein mit homepage und forum, vielleicht noch ein paar andere features^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. September 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> jajaja putzig^^
> 
> Die Homepage soll ja nur für einen starcraft2-clan sein mit homepage und forum, vielleicht noch ein paar andere features^^



Wenn es in einen sein soll msust du dich leider
ein wenig mit dem Thema FTP auf jedenfall aueinandersetzen (wie man Dateien hochlädt).

Also Freewebspace mit FTP, PHP und MySQL.

Zum Beispiel funpic, bplaced oder Ähnliche.


----------



## Darkboy (25. September 2010)

Also vorab, lass die Finger von "funpic oder ohost", sehr unzuverlässig, und extrem nervender Werbung.

Als Freehoster kannst Du zu "bplaced.net, square7.ch oder eventuell noch zu Kilu.de" gehen. Die haben alles, was eine Moderne HP, bzw. CMS benötigt.

- ab 2 GB Webspace
- PHP5
- FTP
- MySQL

Für die HP nimmste am besten ein so genanntes CMS. (Content Management System) 
Auch hier, ich rate Dir von "Joomla" ab, auch wenn hier viele etwa anderes behaupten. Joomla ist gut, wenn man seine Kneipe, Geschäft oder Familie vorstellen möcht, aber nicht für eine Community. 

Hier gibts zB. Clansphere.eu, webspell.org oder ilch.de. Auch gibt es für diese 3 CMS eine Vielzahl an Templates, da ist bestimmt auch irgendwo etwas für StarCraft dabei. 
Ich selbst benutze clansphere und bin damit voll zufrieden.


----------



## xdave78 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja funpic ist shice. Nimm square7. Wichtig ist auch der Traffic...also ich würde sagen wenn keine grösseren Dateien auf dem Server liegen sollten es schon mindestens 10-12GB sein.

Scheisse ich sollte endlich nen ausführlichen Guide schreiben wie man ne Seite mit Joomla erstellt..also nimm Joomla...
Auch wenn Darkboy es anders sieht, für Joomla gibt es mit Abstand die meisten Erweiterungen und Templates. Wie die Seite aussiehthängt von dem ab der sie aufbaut. Auch mit webspell, drupal und Co kann eine Seite nur so gut/schlecht sein wie derjenige der sie gebaut hat. 

Wenn Du nur ne Seite brauchst muit nem einfachen Forum kannst Du sicherlich so ziemlich alles nehmen an CMS was so draussen ist. Wenn es dann aber an wirkliche Features geht bist Du da bei den meisten CMS ganz schnell aufgeschmissen wenn Du einfachste Dinge wie Messaging, erweiterte Profile oder gar CommunityTools suchst. Am besten ganz genau drüber nachdenken was Deine Seite haben soll und dann vllt nochmal nachfragen oder es sogar selber rausfinden. Mach bne Liest emit den Sachen die Du gerne haben würdest. Vllt ein paar Tipps aus einer Umfrage die ihc in meiner Gilde gemacht hab:

Hoch im Kurs stehen: Forum, PNs schreiben, sehen was in Abwesenheit im Forum passiert ist, Galerie, TS Viewer.

Wenn Du nen Blick auf eien Joomla Gildenseite werfen willst schreib mir ne PN. Kann Dir mit Testzugang nen Einblick gewähren.


----------



## Tikume (4. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde da ein Webspace Paket buchen. Kostet mittlerweile fast nichts mehr, Du bekommst 'ne Domain dabei und hast was vernünftigees.
Der Rest ist dann erstmal loslegen und rausfinden wie der Hase läuft.

Prinzipiell würde ich Dir (wenn Du deinen Kram mal am laufen hast) noch folgenden Link nahe legen:
http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/Grundsicherung-fuer-PHP-Software-270918.html


----------



## Goyle 2010 (29. Oktober 2010)

wenn du ne Homepage erstellen willst 

1. PHP Lernen (Hypertext Preprocessor)
2. CSS Lernen(Cascading Stylesheet)

Optional noch JS (JavaScript). Wenn dir das alles nix hilft, benutzt du Webspell und lädst dir ein Template runter.

Wenn du diese Programmiersprachen alle gut beherrscht kannst du damit alles machen was du willst.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Oktober 2010)

Goyle schrieb:


> wenn du ne Homepage erstellen willst
> 
> 1. PHP Lernen (Hypertext Preprocessor)
> 2. CSS Lernen(Cascading Stylesheet)
> ...





Wozu PHP?
Wenn man ne einfache Homepage machen will ist das überflüssig.

HTML (für Inhalt und Struktur der Webseite) und CSS (für das Design) sozusagen für normale Homepage.

PHP für zum Beispiel für einen Kommentarebereich, News etc.

Bzw gibts auch ein paar fertige PHP Scripts für kleinere Sachen.

Außerdem sind PHP und Javascript Programmiersprachen.

PS: Lerne in letzter Zeit selber HTML und CSS


----------



## Scarshock (3. November 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Wozu PHP?
> Wenn man ne einfache Homepage machen will ist das überflüssig.
> 
> HTML (für Inhalt und Struktur der Webseite) und CSS (für das Design) sozusagen für normale Homepage.
> ...



zu1) ja kann ich zustimmen html und css reicht für statische seiten.

zu2) php brauchst du erst wenn du dynamische inhalte darstellen möchtest, bzw eine datenbank im hintergrund mitbenutzen willst.

zu3) jepp gibt genug code schnipsel im netz...

zu4) dickes wrong, php und jscript sind definitiv keine programmiersprachen, sondern lediglich scriptsprachen.
das eine serverseitig und das andere halt nur bei bedarf (like lazy-load).


----------



## Slox (3. November 2010)

Ganz ehrlich miete dir Webspace und hol dir ein vorgefertigtes Starcraft 2 Clan Template.
Wenn du dich jetzt erst in Programmiersprachen einarbeiten musst und keine Ahnung davon hast, ist das Projekt was du dir vorstellst zu groß.
Dabei verlierst du dann schnell den Spaß.


Also um erstmal eines klarzustellen:

- du erwähnst Element die du auf deiner Seite haben willst (z.B. Forum) für die du 100%ig PHP benötigst
- vom "kostenlosen" hosting würde ich dir abraten, da diese nur vorgefertigte Seiten die hässlich sind anbieten und zusätzlich mit Werbung bombadiert sind
- Webspace bekommst du aus vielen diversen Seite die hier auch schon erwähnt wurden
- Programmiertechnisch scheinst du noch nicht viel gemacht zu haben, also rate ich dir davon ab selber ein Forum programmiern zu wollen, mit dem Ergebnis (falls es eins geben sollte) wirst du nicht zufrieden sein

Mein Vorschlag dazu:
- hol dir Webspace
- hol dir 1-2 domains
- hol dir ein vorgefertigtes gutes Clan-Template (vorgefertige Seite)
- und mach dir auf dem Server eine 2. Seite auf der du üben kannst

Wenn ich nicht so beschäftigt wäre würde ich dir sogar beim Programmieren helfen. Aber fragen kann ich dir gerne immer beantworten.


----------



## Slox (3. November 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Wozu PHP?



Er will eine Clanpage machen dazu muss die Seite an manchen Stellen auch dynamisch sein. Da sollte man schon
PHP benutzen.



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> PHP für zum Beispiel für einen Kommentarebereich, News etc.



Da wiedersprichst du dir selber



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Außerdem sind PHP und Javascript Programmiersprachen.



Nein PHP und Javascript sind Skriptsprachen



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> PS: Lerne in letzter Zeit selber HTML und CSS



glückwunsch, aber wenn man nicht soviel ahnung hat haut man nicht so auf die kacke...danke


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2010)

Das hilft dem TE zwar nicht weiter aber - aber ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen: Was sich heute alles einbildet "PHP zu können" ... und dann bekommt man doch nur ein Haufen hingeklatschten, klassenlosen, unoptimierten- und unstrukturierten, performancefressenden, mit HTML vermischten, syntaktisch hässlichen Müll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slox (3. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was sich heute alles einbildet "PHP zu können" ... und dann bekommt man doch nur ein Haufen hingeklatschten, klassenlosen, unoptimierten- und unstrukturierten, performancefressenden, mit HTML vermischten, syntaktisch hässlichen Müll.



ok Frust ablassen ist natürlich mal wichtig....

Fühle mich dabei jetzt nicht angesprochen nach 7 Jahren PHP-Webentwicklung, währe das ein Schlag in die Eier für mich. 
Also hoffe ich mal das du keinen hier aus dem Forum direkt angesprochen hast, das 1. ziehmlich unhöflich währe und 2. ziehmlich aus der Luft gegriffen.

Wichtig war mir einfach dem TE klar zu machen das das nicht so einfach mal ebend geht wenn man da noch keine Ahnung von hat. Von Performence und Strukturierung wollte ich hier eigentlich
garnicht anfangen. 
Außerdem hört sich deine Aussagen nach: "Ich bin eh der Beste und der einzige der hier wirklich Programmieren kann!" an. Und das sind denke ich mal neben mir hier auch noch ein paar andere aus dem Forum die das auch Hauptberuflich machen. Also sollte man hier nicht versuchen Leute zu beleidigen sondern ehr den Leuten zu helfen / hilfe anzubieten, die diese nötig haben. 
Danke


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2010)

Slox schrieb:


> Fühle mich dabei jetzt nicht angesprochen nach 7 Jahren PHP-Webentwicklung, währe das ein Schlag in die Eier für mich.
> Also hoffe ich mal das du keinen hier aus dem Forum direkt angesprochen hast



Natürlich war das "ausfrusten" - aber auch Fakten. ^^ 
Wenn ich jemanden direkt ansprechen will, sprech ich jemanden auch direkt an. :-)


----------



## Ennia (3. November 2010)

skripten kann jeder lernen, dazu ist kein besonderes Talent von Nöten - nur ist das skripten ledigliche in kleiner Teil der gesamten Webentwicklung.

Und ich glaube kaum, dass Zam irgendjemanden hier im Forum ansprechen wollten, oder hast du kürzlich etwas für die Computec Media AG geskriptet und man war mit dir unzufrieden? ^^

un damit est eigentlich alles gesagt, dass gesagt werden muss:



> 1. Homepage: Hoste dir einen BLOG -> http://www.blog.de/
> 2. Forum: Lass dir ein Forum hosten -> http://www.board-4you.de/
> 3. Suche bei google einen Starcraft Style -> http://www.google.de


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Und ich glaube kaum, dass Zam irgendjemanden hier im Forum ansprechen wollten







> , oder hast du kürzlich etwas für die Computec Media AG geskriptet und man war mit dir unzufrieden? ^^



Nein *g* Ich kenn nur relativ viele der genannten Typisierungen. ^^


----------



## Klos1 (20. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein *g* Ich kenn nur relativ viele der genannten Typisierungen. ^^



Na, sei doch froh. Dann hast du da schon wenigstens ein paar Typisierungen, wenn php schon keine vernünftige hat.


----------



## Heynrich (23. Dezember 2010)

Slox schrieb:


> Nein PHP und Javascript sind Skriptsprachen



aha und ne scriptsprache ist keine programmiersprache?
definier mir mal bitte beides. sicher sind des scriptsprachen, aber ich hab einst gelernt, dass scriptsprachen eben zu den programmiersprachen gehören.

klärt mich auf.


----------



## xdave78 (23. Dezember 2010)

Leichenschänder! ...wo haste den Thread denn ausgebuddelt?


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2010)

@Slox:

Skriptsprachen beinhalten nur "Anweisungen, wie vorhandene Ressourcen" eingesetzt werden sollen. Eine Programmiersprache hingegen stellt Ressourcen wie etwa Datenstrukturen. Scripts sind keine Programme, denn ihre Ausführung tut unter anderem keine Prozesse erzeugen sondern gibt nur Prozessen, wie etwa dem Betriebssystem, Anweisung, wie etwas auszuführen ist. So werden Scripts auch nicht kompiliert sondern einfach nur geparsed. Neben diesem eindeutigen Merkmal zur Unterscheidung kann man vor allem aus dem Einsatzbereich der jeweiligen Sprachen erkennen, worum es sich handelt. Denn der Vorteil von Scripten ist oftmals die "Einfachkeit" für manche Aufgaben, die sie mitbringen. So sind Aufgaben der Dateiverwaltung und -verwertung oftmals einfacher als Script umzusetzten. Zudem sind Scriptsprachen nicht so mächtig wie Programmiersprachen.



HTML ist übrigens weder eine Scriptsprache, noch eine Programmiersprachen, sondern genauso wie XML eine Auszeichnungssprache.


----------



## AjaxXx (23. Dezember 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> HTML ist übrigens weder eine Scriptsprache, noch eine Programmiersprachen, sondern genauso wie XML eine Auszeichnungssprache.


[font="arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]

Beschreibungssprache.


----------



## Zukane (23. Dezember 2010)

HTMl ist eien Beschreibungs und Auszeichnungssprache. Wie mans halt gerne haben wil xD


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> [font="arial, sans-serif"]*
> *[/font]
> 
> Beschreibungssprache.






Epic-Fail!


----------



## AjaxXx (24. Dezember 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Epic-Fail!



nicht.

*edit: Google mal "Html + Beschreibungssprache" Genauso viele Ergebnisse wie Bezeichnungssprache. Was stimmt nun?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Dezember 2010)

1. Beschreibungssprache ist ein Synonym.

2. Auszeichnungssprache ist der Fachbegriff.


----------



## AjaxXx (24. Dezember 2010)

Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Warlordsftw (24. Dezember 2010)

Kloppt ihr euch jetzt schon um richtige Bezeichnungen irgendwelcher Skriptsprachen? Der OP wollte wissen wie er sich einfach eine Homepage erstellen kann und nicht was der Unterschied - oder auch nicht - zwischen einer Auszeichnungssprache und einer Beschreibungssprache ist.



Captain schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies
> ich wollte mir selber eine schöne Homepage erstellen, mit einem Forum.
> 
> Sollte im Starcraft Style sein, und eine Ranglist für Member/Kontaktmöglichkeiten Accounterstellung usw. für Mitglieder sein, weil es ne homepage für einen Clan werden sollte. Weiterhin sollte auf der Startseite oben ein Banner Platz finden.
> ...




Für den Anfang empfehle ich die Blogsoftware Joomla!, da diese relativ einfach zu Bedienen ist und viele Funktionen und Möglichkeiten hat. Außerdem kann man sich für diese eine große Palette an Extensions 

herunterladen, die den Horizont umso mehr erweitern.

Für eine Clanpage solltest du aber eher PhpBB nutzen wenn du dir noch keinen professionellen Editor selber coden kannst.

Solltest du darüber hinaus auch professionell Seiten erstellen wollen, empfehle ich einen Grundkurs in Php, CSS und HTML. Bücher tuns übrigens auch wenn das Geld nicht reicht 

-Warlords


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Dezember 2010)

Warum nicht? Ist ja nicht so, als ob der TE hier überhaupt noch rein schaut. Dann kann man sich ja auch ein bisschen um das drumherum unterhalten.

Außerdem ist HTML keine Skriptsprache! 

Der Tipp mit dem PhpBB und den Büchern ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. Es gibt auch viele Provider (ja ich weiß, alles was kostet ist nicht gern gesehen ^^ ), die eben solche Forensoftware gleich mitanbieten. Und eine ganz tolle Refferrenz ist auch de.selfthml.org. Wohl so ziemlich die Onlinerefferrenz schlechthin. Vor allem da man sich die Seite auch einfach runterladen kann, wenn man will.Nur von einem echten Einstiegskursus halte ich nichts. Das was einem zu Beginn erklärt wird ist sowas von simpel, dass ein Anfängerkurs eigentlich nur Geldmacherei ist. Kurse über komplexeres Webdesign sind dann schon eher ihr Geld wert. Aber das ist wohl zu viel des guten.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (26. Dezember 2010)

Um mal einen hoffentlichen Schlusspunkt zu setzen:

1.Bestelle bei diesem Webhoster oder einem anderen (allerdings rate ich zu diesem hier ich kenne den gut) einen dementsprechenden Server mit Joomla/Typo3/Magento o.a. Vorinstallation: Link zu den Tarifen

Mit Joomla hast du schonmal ein Prima CMS das auch leicht zu bedienen sein sollte. Ansonsten kannst du auch direkt bei dem Webhoster fragen stellen. Typo3 verwendet leider TypoScript als eigene Template Sprache.

2. Hier findest du einen Starcraft 2 Style für Joomla

3. Fertig.

Ich hoffe das hat wirklich was geholfen

PS: HTML ist weder Programmier noch Script noch Beschreibungssprache. Es ist eine Befehlssprache!


----------



## Heynrich (30. Dezember 2010)

Goyle schrieb:


> PS: HTML ist weder Programmier noch Script noch Beschreibungssprache. Es ist eine Befehlssprache!



"hypertext *markup *language" nicht "hypertext *command* language"

also auszeichnungssprache, sagt doch schon der name, wieso wird da drüber eigentlich diskutiert? 
naja wird zu OT.


----------



## eaglestar (30. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schöner Thread!

Hat mich alles an meine Anfänge erinnert. 

Meine erste (Guild Wars) Gilden-Homepage aus dem Jahr 2006: http://platin-dragons.de.vu/

Wenn mir mein Erstlingswerk heute so ansehe, fallen mir 1mio. Fehler und Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten auf.

*ABER* ich bin immer noch sehr stolz auf meine Leistung!


~~~~~~~~~

Captain Jack:

Du erwartest zu viel, denke ich.
Wie ich aus deinem Beitrag herauslese, hast du überhaupt keine Ahnung von Webentwicklung / -design. Das ist auch nicht schlimm!
Daher rate ich dir zu einfachen Baukasten-Systemen wie sie hier schon beschreiben wurden.

Denn ohne Grundwissen in HTML, CSS, FTP, (PHP) oder SQL, wird dich ein ein Content-Management-System (denke ich) extrem überfordern und demotivieren.

Das WCMS Joomla hatte ich auch schon im Einsatz und muss sagen, dass es mir recht gut gefällt für normale Webseiten. Es gibt viele Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten und eine große Community die bei Fehlern helfen kann.
Wenn dir also ein CMS nicht zu komplex sein sollte, kannst du es dir mal angucken. Es kostet ja nichts, außer Zeit! 


Zum Reinschnuppern in HTML und CSS durch einfaches Klicken wie in MS Word und Co., kannst du dir mal den kostenlosen NVU (WYSIWYG) Editor angucken.

NVU: http://nvu.softonic.de/


Gruß 
<h3></h3>


----------



## Zukane (30. Dezember 2010)

Also ich beherrsche HTMl, CSS und ein klein wenig PHP und komme in Joomla bis jetzt nicht klar.

Hat auch wenig mit den genannten Sprachen zu tun, weil man ja fast nur am klicken ist 

PS: What You See Is What You Get Programme sind richtiger schrott sorry, denn die basteln einen oft alten Code zusammen und kosten dazu noch ne Menge Geld etc.


----------



## eaglestar (30. Dezember 2010)

Zukane schrieb:


> PS: What You See Is What You Get Programme sind richtiger schrott sorry, denn die basteln einen oft alten Code zusammen und kosten dazu noch ne Menge Geld etc.



Du brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen! ;-)
Diese Editoren wie FrontPage, Dreamweaver, NVU und Co. produzieren sehr schlechten Code in vielerlei Hinischt.
Dennoch kann mich so ein Grundwissen /-verständnis für HTML und CSS aneignen und mit ein paar Werten herumspielen. 
(So habe ich das vor vielen Monden auch gemacht)

Beispiel:

1. Das HTML-Grundgerüst ist schon vorhanden
2. Direkte Überischt über die Veränderung des DOMs in der Quelltext-Ansicht



Zu Joomla und CM-Systemen kann ich nur sagen, dass man ohne Klickorgien nicht weit kommt.
Die Einarbeitung ist für Anfänger leider auch nicht an einem Wochenende erledigt.



*TIPP für Fortgeschrittene:*

Mit *XAMPP *erspart man sich das ständige Hochladen der Daten per FTP auf den Webserver, während der Testphase.
XAMPP ist ein extrem einfach zu bedinender lokaler Webserver* auf dem man dank PHP Joomla installieren kann.
Mit SQL-Datenbanken kann XAMPP auch umgehen. ;-)



*Der Webserver ist nur ein Bestandteil von XAMPP
Gruß


----------



## Zukane (30. Dezember 2010)

Alöso ich benutze Scriptly (kostenlos natürlich) der gibt einen gleich das HTML Grundgerüst und ergänzt die Tags auch.


----------



## mikrono (13. Januar 2011)

Also ich kann auch nur empfehlen sich eine eigene Domain mit Webspace zu holen... z.B bei Flatbooster.net Dort hat man das erste Jahr sogar noch umsonst wenn man das kleine Paket nimmt.

Dann sollte man sich entscheiden was man genau will. CMS finde ich persönlich am besten und ich nutze auf unserer Seite Joomla. Das eignet sich gut für Communitys und ich finde man kommt da schnell rein.

Hier mal unsere Seite die ich betreue von unserer Multigaming Gilde

http://esteldar.de


Gruß Mikro


----------

